# NC-17 furry movies, is there any?



## superunknown101 (Sep 8, 2008)

I am really wondering if there are any R rated furry movies.  Cause i own almost every movie ever created from disney and pixar. But i really want somthing beyond G-PG rated movies. I have long since grown out of the childish movies and now i want to go further. But i've done searches on google and i still get no mention of ANY furry movies 14A or higher.

Can some one PLEASE enlighten me. Are there any out there?


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2008)

Not that I know of


----------



## superunknown101 (Sep 8, 2008)

sigh...


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 8, 2008)

There was an animated movie based off of Robert Crumb's comic character Fritz the Cat, which was made in the 70's. It's X-rated, but the animation is horribly sub-par, as they were trying to emulate Crumb's drawing style.


----------



## Magica (Sep 8, 2008)

There's Fritz the Cat, but I got bored of it after a few minutes.  Never seen Words Worth but there's supposedly a horse-man in it.


----------



## Makyui (Sep 8, 2008)

_Felidae_, were it rated, would get a PG-13 rating. Dunno if that helps. Same with _Plague Dogs_ (though _Watership Down_ seems to have only gotten a PG).


----------



## Magica (Sep 8, 2008)

Makyui said:


> _Felidae_, were it rated, would get a PG-13 rating. Dunno if that helps. Same with _Plague Dogs_ (though _Watership Down_ seems to have only gotten a PG).



If Watership or Plague were ever rerated I can see them getting a PG-13 to an R rating. I know Plague Dogs had a few things cut in the US version; Not sure about Watership but it was bloody enough. xD

I thought of Felidae at first, but I don't think a scene with cat mating and gore here an there would merit past an R.


----------



## Makyui (Sep 8, 2008)

Too right. I was honestly surprised Plague Dogs _didn't_ get an R rating. Though I'm not sure if I saw the full version or not; it was on Youtube at the time.


----------



## Magica (Sep 8, 2008)

It was made in the 70s, right? I think the rating system was a lot less strict than it is now.


----------



## Makyui (Sep 8, 2008)

DragonMagica said:


> It was made in the 70s, right? I think the rating system was a lot less strict than it is now.



Which is really funny when you spend portions of your spare time listening to  CAPalert whine about "R-13", or whatever nonsense they complain about.

[/random comment]


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 8, 2008)

I think it's still X, because it shows full frontal nudity and screwing (even if it's a cartoon). But I could be wrong, I mean A Clockwork Orange was X, but is now R.


----------



## HumanLombax (Sep 8, 2008)

Fur: Imaginary portraits of Diana Arbus might just float your boat.... Its not really furry, but if you watch it, you'll see what I mean


----------



## superunknown101 (Sep 8, 2008)

wow, ohnestly some one shuld do 1 cause there there just isn't enough for us furry lovers :3



wouldn't u guys agree?


----------



## Shouden (Sep 8, 2008)

haven't seen Plague dogs yet, but Watership Down was pretty freaky. I would probably give it an R. The part with the demon rabbits ripping apart the other rabbits kind of gives it the nudge towards R. (although it didn't really show the rabbits getting torn apart, it was sure suggested.) Yeah, Watership Down is still considered one of the  greatest animated movies of all time and it is definitely not one I would let kids watch.


----------



## dwitefry (Sep 9, 2008)

Watership down is an act in child cruelty especially made for use by parents who want to get sick, twisted revenge on thier young offspring for every time the little bastard sicked up down thier favourite shirt and interrupted thier favourite dirty dream...

I doubt either would be awarded anything above a 12A (or it's nearest equivilant) Mostly because Plauge Dogs is usually only released in it's cut form (except for Australia apparently, god bless 'em). I certainly can't think of any off-hand, let alone any film that shows furry nudity...

Damn.

MeX


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 9, 2008)

never seen any of them


----------



## Shouden (Sep 9, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> never seen any of them



Well, you can go check out the books in your local library, although, I have heard  the books are worst. Plague Dogs and Watership Down were both written by Richard Adams. He is like a sicker more twisted version of Stephen King, only he writes about animals instead of people....so more like Stephen King on steroids meets Jack London or something.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 9, 2008)

I heard Adam Wan was working on a feature length furry porno. Don't know much about it, might have just been a rumor.



DragonMagica said:


> There's Fritz the Cat, but I got bored of it after a few minutes.  Never seen Words Worth but there's supposedly a horse-man in it.



I've heard that in Words Worth that Stallion never actually gets to have sex with anyone. He's sort of a comic relief character, I guess. Although I think you get to see his dick a few times.

Along these lines, there's probably a bit of hentai featuring kemonos banging chicks out there, but finding it is a trick.

Otherwise, you might want to try the Discovery Channel. They might have some of what you're looking for. 8)


----------



## Shouden (Sep 9, 2008)

Crowchild is also working on a furry DVD featuring his character Rio who is a cat of some sort. you can check out his profile on FA.


----------



## dwitefry (Sep 9, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> never seen any of them



You should watch Watership Down, I dont' care how illegally you do this, you just should. It is one of the most horrific experiences anyone can have...unless you really hate rabbits in which case it's the most hilarious one you'll ever have. 

Thinking about this, and no I haven't found a porno, but there was a television show over here, dunno if it went abroad, that is to the Americas, I'm pretty sure it was in Europe, called the Animals of Farthing Wood, which was about as disturbing as Watership Down, only drawn out so you got to like the character a lot more before they scragged em...

*shudders*

MeX


----------



## superunknown101 (Sep 9, 2008)

hmmm. ya some 1 should do a couple of movies from the looks of it.

Oh and thnx Shouden for the info, i didn't know crowchild was making a movie. i thought he was only doing HTH2. :3

oh and David M. Awesome, no id rather stick to the ACTUALL furries but thnx n e way


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 9, 2008)

Why did you link me to my own profile page. :|


----------



## Shouden (Sep 10, 2008)

superunknown101 said:


> hmmm. ya some 1 should do a couple of movies from the looks of it.
> 
> Oh and thnx Shouden for the info, i didn't know crowchild was making a movie. i thought he was only doing HTH2. :3
> 
> oh and David M. Awesome, no id rather stick to the ACTUALL furries but thnx n e way




Well, I think he is still working on the Rio DVD. I know he has had his hands busy with HTH2, but I think he is still working on the Rio DVD. You would have to ask him about it.

There was someone else around here that had made a Adult furry movie. I forget who it was though.

But yeah. the DVD is the reason Rio is the only one in HTH2 with a voice as  well as being the first character he put in there.


----------



## Makyui (Sep 10, 2008)

Oshi! _Coonskin_. I forgot all about Coonskin. That one was made by Ralph Bakshi, too. If it didn't get above a PG-13, I'm eating my longbow.


----------



## Frasque (Sep 10, 2008)

If you like werewolves, there's a scene in "The Howling" where a pair get their freak on while transforming from human to wolf.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 10, 2008)

Frasque said:


> If you like werewolves, there's a scene in "The Howling" where a pair get their freak on while transforming from human to wolf.



There's a scene like that in Buffy the Vampire Slayer as well, but you don't get to see anything.


----------



## superunknown101 (Sep 10, 2008)

sorry David, i was just too lazy to flip through the web pages to remember ur name so i just copy pasted


----------



## Azure (Sep 11, 2008)

Dude, you remind me of George Bush.  "Is our children learning?"  ROW ROW FIGHT THE POWAH!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 11, 2008)

Frasque said:


> If you like werewolves, there's a scene in "The Howling" where a pair get their freak on while transforming from human to wolf.



A friend of mine actually told me of that part.  I barely watch werewolf flicks anymore because it's basically,"blah, blah, curse, blah, blah, evil." One day I ran across a title,"Werewolf, The Devil's Hound," and I groaned in disgust.


I'm trying to think of this one movie with furry puppets, they worked at a film studio, theres a walrus who constantly gets head from cat interns, and a female hippo goes columbine in the end.  Can anyone give me a title?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 11, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Dude, you remind me of George Bush.  "Is our children learning?"  ROW ROW FIGHT THE POWAH!



I love you so much. <3


----------



## Frasque (Sep 11, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> A friend of mine actually told me of that part. I barely watch werewolf flicks anymore because it's basically,"blah, blah, curse, blah, blah, evil." One day I ran across a title,"Werewolf, The Devil's Hound," and I groaned in disgust.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to think of this one movie with furry puppets, they worked at a film studio, theres a walrus who constantly gets head from cat interns, and a female hippo goes columbine in the end. Can anyone give me a title?


 
That would be "Meet the Feebles" directed by none other than LOTR's Peter Jackson 

Well, most werewolf movies are stuck in the evil curse thing. In Howling most of the werewolves are perfectly happy being what they are (even if most of them are asshats). It's worth watching for no other reason than the special FX guy Rob Bottin pretty much invented the "bipdal, digitigrade, wolf-headed" design everyone pictures when they think of werewolves today.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 11, 2008)

Frasque said:


> That would be "Meet the Feebles" directed by none other than LOTR's Peter Jackson
> 
> Well, most werewolf movies are stuck in the evil curse thing. In Howling most of the werewolves are perfectly happy being what they are (even if most of them are asshats). It's worth watching for no other reason than the special FX guy Rob Bottin pretty much invented the "bipdal, digitigrade, wolf-headed" design everyone pictures when they think of werewolves today.



Thank you, my friend was trying to remember it while I never heard of it.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 11, 2008)

wat

I know of one. It's called _Vore Raccoon Raping Badger While Fisting A Dog Up The Ass_.


----------



## superunknown101 (Sep 11, 2008)

O.O... wow that was, i didn't expect that O.O


lol


----------

